# another opinion thread...



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 28, 2002)

I need your opinions on another site.

can you give some basic info too:
 OS X / OS 9 / win95 / XP / ect...

 IE 5 / NN 4.0 / OmniWeb / ect...

http://home.datacomm.ch/aftermath/closure/main.html


thanks.


----------



## Trip (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice site man! Those buttons on the right hand side make me dizzy when I quickly move my curser over them. =P


----------



## amo (Mar 28, 2002)

That's dope.


----------



## dlookus (Mar 28, 2002)

It's very nice but the music loop needs some work.
It shouldn't be quite so obvious that it's looping.


----------



## benp (Mar 29, 2002)

I love it!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 29, 2002)

Did anyone look at the site with Windows?  Or with OS X?  I have only seen the site in OS 9 w/ IE 5.1 and NN 4.3


----------



## Trip (Mar 30, 2002)

I was viewing it in OSX.1.3 with IE, at resolution 800x600.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I updated the sitea little more... I am not sure if you will notice a difference.  There is a new audio track.  could you tell me if it loops correctly.  thanks.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 3, 2002)

I think the design is very cool and the music is cool to.
The only thing you need now is some interesting content


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *I think the design is very cool and the music is cool to.
> The only thing you need now is some interesting content *




yes... the content should be coming soon.  Is there anything that could be improved?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 4, 2002)

The new music loop is MUCH better. Pefect.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 4, 2002)

I think you should change the nav bar to not make the text skip over to the right when it's highlighted.

btw, how did you make the music? Is it midi?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *I think you should change the nav bar to not make the text skip over to the right when it's highlighted.
> 
> btw, how did you make the music? Is it midi? *




rollovers... you think those are bad?  Crap!  I spent a lot of time on those!

There is no way MIDI could do that. I had that track on my HD, not sure where it came from.  But I like it a lot.  Very cool. I think I will listen to it now.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

It's working ok under Mozilla .99 on Mac OS X 10.1.3. I turned my sound down, since I prefer my web pages silent, but I can tell you that the rollovers on the right work, and so does the "screenshots" popup, unless there's supposed to be more than one picture there.

Nice!

-the valrus


----------



## julguribye (Apr 4, 2002)

If you want a simpler url free I have a great suggestion for you.

here

it's a redirecting service that gives you the possibility to get a url like this: www.something.tk
free
no ads

I use it myself, it's really great!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *If you want a simpler url free I have a great suggestion for you.
> http://www.dot.tk
> *



 I have used this place before.  They add some kind of weird frame... it ALWAYS messes with my sites.  I cannot use them 


screenshots pop-up >  there is only one image right now.


----------

